# Timing for colour results? Homozygous black?



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I sent a colour test out for a filly to see if she is homozygous for black. How long about does it take for the results to come in? 

Any guesses on whether she is or not? 

Khrome:










Momma:










Daddy:










Half Brother:










Half Brother:









Full Sister:










Daddy is sired by a bay based stallion - some argue he is Dominate White, breeder say he is Extreme Sabino. His dam is black.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you know what the genetic status for black is on both the fillies parents?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

No idea. Never thought about colour so never tested. LOL
All the dam's side has been all black but two bays (both by grandma of Khrome and her sire).


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well there's a lot of black there, I wonder what color the dams were on the half siblings that are black. Usually to get test results back it just takes a couple of weeks where did you send it to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

The two half siblings (who are full siblings together) are out of this filly's black grandmother - the same one who threw two bays - one with this sires filly. 
Genetics... How fun! LOL
It went to Animal Genetics Inc in Florida!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I love genetics and learning about them as well. I have a degree in biology I'm a total science nerd lol. Now if he was bred to sorrel mares and kept having black babies we could of at least guess he could be homozygous black and he would for sure pass in on to your filly. But it doesn't help when the other mare is black darn it lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I really want to test my mom's black mare, she has a 25% chance of being homozygous black (both her parents were heterozygous black) 

I think I can convince my mom to test her this spring if all goes well with foaling in a couple more months


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I love genetics and learning about them as well. I have a degree in biology I'm a total science nerd lol. Now if he was bred to sorrel mares and kept having black babies we could of at least guess he could be homozygous black and he would for sure pass in on to your filly. But it doesn't help when the other mare is black darn it lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He wouldn't make it easy. He has thrown both bays and chestnuts with chestnut mares. LOL
I'm gonna test both my boys this summer, just in case!

My avatar guy is a bay based grey. He's throwing two chestnut based babies with grey mares. I bred my chestnut sabino to him who had a bay colt with a grey previously. 
Hoping for a bay!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

If he has thrown chestnuts and bays with Chesnut mares then he is probably Ee and Aa but depending on the mare your filly still has a chance of homozygous black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

If he has thrown chestnuts with chestnut mares, the stud is definitely heterozygous for black and since he has thrown black foals, he's also heterozygous for agouti. So, I can't tell you anything about the filly, but the stud is Ee Aa


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

*Gelding.
Much to his dismay, I removed his manly jewels. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She's homozygous!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I like momma horse. How old is she?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> I like momma horse. How old is she?


DoubleDip (yeah, I know.. LOL) will be 12 this year.  
I bet she's homozygous too! I just might get her tested.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

all those horses are nice. i like the chrome on the filly.
i have some black mares that might be homozygous but just dont see the need to test to be certain. 
Glad you found and and hope she does well for you. 
Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> all those horses are nice. i like the chrome on the filly.
> i have some black mares that might be homozygous but just dont see the need to test to be certain.
> Glad you found and and hope she does well for you.
> Shalom


Thanks Donald! The only one I'm really interested in testing my grey stallion, just to see. I know he's bay based, but sired a chestnut based filly so... I'm curious. 
This filly has someone looking at her, so she might be going soon.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If he sired a chestnut then you know he is Ee A?. Was one or both parents grey?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Chilla and Ndappy we need to create a forum rule that within the first 3 responses to a colour question one or the both of you needs to answer.
saves the rest of us time reading the replies.
the two of you have been taking your time lately responding.
I know you are probably reading up on new information about the difference between bay and brown but pay closer attention in the future. thats an order. LOL Shalom


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Chilla and Ndappy we need to create a forum rule that within the first 3 responses to a colour question one or the both of you needs to answer.
> saves the rest of us time reading the replies.
> the two of you have been taking your time lately responding.
> I know you are probably reading up on new information about the difference between bay and brown but pay closer attention in the future. thats an order. LOL Shalom


:twisted::twisted::twisted:

I have been busy, moving house and getting ready to go back to uni for my second last semester ever. I promise to try harder, oh masterful one...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

excuses excuses. who said you or NDappy can have a life? Shalom


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> excuses excuses. who said you or NDappy can have a life? Shalom


You convince my husband and kids that I don't have a life, and I will happily sit on the forum all day :clap:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And convince my boss and my husband and kids lol


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I will but only if you gaurantee a response in less than 2.5 seconds. We gotta cut through the BS you know. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> If he sired a chestnut then you know he is Ee A?. Was one or both parents grey?


Both parents of who? I'm confuzzled.
Both parenta of the grey stallion? Or chestnut filly? Or the black filly? LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You guys totally made me think of this LOL


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

WSarabians according to those pictures you, NDappy and Chillaa are HOT!!!. LOL Shalom


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry the grey stallion. :lol: You said he was bay under the grey and has produced a red filly correct? That's why I said you know he is Ee A? G? (heterozygous black, at least one agouti and one grey).


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

dbarabians said:


> WSarabians according to those pictures you, NDappy and Chillaa are HOT!!!. LOL Shalom


LOL My husband sure thinks I am! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> Sorry the grey stallion. :lol: You said he was bay under the grey and has produced a red filly correct? That's why I said you know he is Ee A? G? (heterozygous black, at least one agouti and one grey).



Yup, he is out of a grey stallion and a bay mare. I believe his sire is a chestnut based grey.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

lol then the only thing I would test the stud for is agouti. Unless he has produced black foals?

As of right now I can tell you he is Ee A? Gg


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> lol then the only thing I would test the stud for is agouti. Unless he has produced black foals?
> 
> As of right now I can tell you he is Ee A? Gg


Nope, so far only two babies and it looks (didn't see the colt until he was over a year) they were both chestnut based.


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

I just wanted to say how beautiful the whole family is and especially your little filly. Shes gorgous! Cant wait to see what she looks like when she gets older


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Sadie!
Khrome sold, but she is asking for another filly so I should be staying in touch with her new owner!


----------

